# M&S Dine in for €12.50: 23rd - 26th July



## Celtwytch (22 Jul 2009)

*Mains:*
The Grill Chilli, Cumin & Coriander Chicken
Lemon Sole with Lemon & Pepper Sauce
Cook! Chicken Breasts with Mozzarella & Pesto
Roast Whole Chicken
The Grill Burger & Sausage Selection
The Perfect Roast Chicken
Cook! Alaska Wild Salmon with a Parsley Lemon Crust(V)
Butternut Squash Lasagne (v)
Gastropub Moussaka
Ready to Roast Dry Cure Gammon with Acacia Honey Glaze 

*Accompaniments:*
New Potatoes with Butter & Herbs
House Salad Bowl
Garden salad bowl
Potato Salad & Coleslaw
Mediterranean vegetables
Summer Traditional Vegetables for Roasting
Maris Piper Crispy Potato Wedges
Caesar Style Vegetables
Baby New potatoes 

*Desserts:*
Profiterole Stack Filled With Fresh Cream
2 Tiramisùs
2 Raspberry Pannacottas
2 Prosecco Rosé Summer Fruit Puddings
Blackberry & Pear Tart
2 Pot au Chocolats
Season Fresh Fruit Salad
2 Sicilian Lemon & Ricotta Cheesecake Slices
2 Peach Melba Jellies 

*Drinks:*
Vin de Pays Gascogne Red
Vin de Pays Gascogne White
Rose Chardonnay Frizzante
Twin pack Apple Pressé
2ltr Valencia orange​


----------



## foxylady (22 Jul 2009)

Yum


----------



## Ciaraella (23 Jul 2009)

The raspberry pannacottas are particularly delish!


----------

